# Router Lathes



## Angus61 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi. I am looking for pictures or ideas to build an attachment to run my router over my lathe.If there are some ideas out there, someone who has done this before and happy to share there ideas with me it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/507-router-turning-jig-2.html
You can modified Derek "lathe".


----------

